# Triops cancriformis larvae Photos



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is something to haunt your nightmares. It turns into a 4.5 inch monster crustacean from the dinosaur age in just about 3 weeks. Total life span is around 45-50 days.

This is my 1 day old Triops cancriformis larvae. I hatched them last night in a small 2.5g tank. They already look like they molted to the second instar stage.


----------



## lonesomeshark (May 2, 2013)

Yikes! Straight out of Wrath of Khan. Very loving though I'm sure


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool! Is this a freshwater species?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes it is! Fully freshwater. It hatches only in very soft water, but once it hatches it can live in almost any water hardness and any water quality. They are real survivors.


----------

